
Will Compression Be Machine Learning’s Killer App? - ghosthamlet
https://petewarden.com/2018/10/16/will-compression-be-machine-learnings-killer-app/
======
rini17
It will be literal killer app, if the algorithm inadvertently alters faces or
car license plates on camera feeds so that the error is not obvious. Today's
codecs cause mostly predictable and obvious artifacts, yet there are problems
already [1]. Can anyone guarantee that ML algorithms get these crucial details
right?

[1] [https://www.zdnet.com/article/xerox-scanners-alter-
numbers-i...](https://www.zdnet.com/article/xerox-scanners-alter-numbers-in-
scanned-documents/)

